# Reptile One Atmostat Manual Instructions - help needed



## AndrewMarcus (Jan 20, 2018)

I just bought a Reptile One enclosure off gumtree and it came with a Reptile One Atmostat but no manual/instructions. I have no clue how to check if the timers and temperature settings are correct. 

Does anyone have their manual still and could scan or take photos of the relevant instructions on how to set up the timers/temperature? 

I found the products sheet but no manual on google - http://www.reptileone.com.au/prod-info/Atmostat_Thermostat.pdf

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## danyjv (Jan 21, 2018)

Should be able to help you tonight when I get home I’ll look to see if I have it . 99% I’ll have it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

